# Roaming Golden Girl



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I worry any time there is a major behavior change. I would strongly suggest a visit to the vet to rule out any medical issues. 

Oh and welcome to the forum. :


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome. 

When she dug out under the fence, was she far from your house? She might have forgotten her way back and been confused and panicked. That could also be related to her eyesight. I know when I have my 10-year-old at the park these days, if I get too far from her (I can always see her) and she suddenly realizes she doesn't know where I am, I can see the panic in her body language and face right away. I have to call her and raise my arm and wave to her to get her back on track.

She has also had a few little senior moments where we'll leave the park and she'll turn the wrong way, and despite my calling, she'll keep going, until she suddenly realizes she's going the wrong way and she'll come back a little embarrased looking. My vet says that might be the beginning of a little senility.

It's hard watching them getting old. I second the good advice to consult your vet...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Perhaps a health issue but maybe she should be allowed to stay inside when you are not home??? Much safer for her!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

I think with her age, I would have a full senior panel ran on her at the vet. With her age it could be alot of things from her eyesight to dementia setting in. If it is either the eyesight or dementia she could have got disoriented and not known how to got home and was scared. Personally, I would bring her inside at night to keep her safe.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Please get a senior panel done, our old dog started getting out when she was sick ( renal failure) and it was heartbreaking than she felt she needed to be away from us. Pepper had extreme fatigue and probably some confusion due to high levels of urea in her blood. She remained a beautiful soul throughout though.
I sincerely hope this is not the case but once you rule out a medical problem you can then look at dementia/behavioural aspects. Maybe just something she always wanted to do !!!?? Or she's got a boyfriend !!?
Good luck and please keep us updated :crossfing


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

If her health checks out OK, then maybe you're dealing with dementia with her (as we are with 2 of ours). People here recommended Cholidin and it has worked wonders for ours. It's a supplement that you buy online. I get mine at entirelypets.com.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deleting post-*

DELETED POST!
Sorry, I put in wrong place-my apologies!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sgudell*

sgudell

I would definitely take her to the vet to be checked.


----------

